# This is NOT T.D Bank



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

902-474-3090

Telemarketing scam posing as TD Bank and will ask all sorts of Financial Questions.

I receive several calls from them, a search of the Net revealed this scam, report them to your TD Branch, they got your name and phone number from somewhere??


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We get 100s of such calls every month. Caller ID let's us screen out most of them. Sometimes friends using Magicjack call and it shows up as unknown so we let the answering machine screen and pick up when they ID themselves. They know this.


----------

